# New Archery Club



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I've heard talk of a new indoor and outdoor archery range opening in Stoney Creek Ontario but can't find any details. Has anyone heard anything about it?


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

No, but I heard there is one opening somewhere near Port Perry.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

New archery clubs opening is great news, wherever they are. I'm particularly interested in this one to give me a place to shoot indoors.


----------



## Jason Maure (Feb 17, 2014)

agreed we need more in Ontario, especially down London Windsor way


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Jason Maure said:


> agreed we need more in Ontario, especially down London Windsor way



we have plenty of clubs just no one willing to do the work to keep them running, as well most of the clubs are a single service, 3D only and only when shoots are being held. So I guess its a matter of what degree of club you are looking for


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

Bigjono said:


> I've heard talk of a new indoor and outdoor archery range opening in Stoney Creek Ontario but can't find any details. Has anyone heard anything about it?


Since the passing of Bob Mackie last month there's been much talk no action I'm aware of. His ex-wife closed what was the best range around. The property is for sale -- 9 acres on the Escarpment that provide excellent hunting.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Our club offered to take the buildings but the transport cost was very high. Perhaps someone is moving them somewhere now.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

try to get moving contractor to donate move as a golden sponsor and give him signage all over building and course cheap advertising for him...just a thought


----------

